# New HHonors Hotel Reward Categories Posted



## alwysonvac (Feb 18, 2006)

**** NEW URL WITH ADDITIONAL CHANGES **
 http://www.hiltonhhonors.com/processLanding.aspx?lp=categorychange*



> Reward reservations made prior to this date will be honored at the hotel's current HHonors reward category. The new reward category will apply for all reward reservations made or revised on or after June 1, 2006.


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 18, 2006)

*Airline rewards will no longer be offered*

Airline rewards will no longer be offered as an HHonors reward - http://hhonors.hilton.com/en/hhonors/rewards/airline.jhtml



> Starting January 1, 2007, airline rewards will no longer be offered as an HHonors reward. Members can redeem HHonors points for airline rewards through December 31, 2006. HHonors members will continue to earn airline miles for their stays at more than 2,700 Hilton Family hotels worldwide, and can redeem their HHonors points for airline miles with select airline partners as part of the HHonors Reward Exchange


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 18, 2006)

*Egyptian All-Inclusive Rewards will expire April 25, 2006*

Egyptian All-Inclusive Rewards - http://hhonors.hilton.com/en/hhonors/rewards/hotel.jhtml#all-inclusive_hotel_rewards



> Egyptian All-Inclusive Rewards
> Be swept away to Egypt with an all-inclusive vacation at one of two luxurious properties. This all-inclusive vacation includes accomodation for one night, three meals per day, unlimited snacks and soft drinks (excluding fresh juices and special coffees), and draught beer, wine or local spirits and mixers with meals.* Activities include tennis, squash, volleyball, snorkeling, billiards, table tennis, aerobics, gym access, sauna, steam room, whirlpool, and kids activities. Choose to stay near the beautiful Sharks Bay at the Hilton Sharks Bay or relax beside the Red Sea at the exotic Hilton Hurghada Long Beach Resort. *Please note that this reward will expire April 25, 2006. Members will not be able to book this reward for any stays occurring after April 25, 2006. *


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 18, 2006)

*Europe Vacation Award Increase*

Europe Vacation Award Increase - http://hhonors.hilton.com/en/hhonors/rewards/europe.jhtml



> Budapest: BUDA'S BEST in Budapest, Hungary (Top)
> Spend three nights and enjoy complimentary breakfast and more in Budapest's best hotel!
> 
> The Hilton Budapest is situated in the beautifully restored Buda Castle District and your upgraded room has a remarkable view over the river Danube. The Matthias Church, Hungary's gothic coronation church, is located right next to the hotel. A wine tasting* in the traditional "Faust Wine Cellar" is included in your package. You have free entrance to the Varkert Casino and will be treated with a welcome drink*. Furthermore, you have the choice of a city tour to discover Budapest's best places or concert tickets to the famous Matthias Church for two (program permitting).
> ...


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 20, 2006)

SEE UPDATES in original posting


----------



## CaliDave (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks for posting this info.. I don't see anything going down 

Hopefully they don't change the VIP rewards. Our HGVC conversion is currently not very enticing. I'd hate to see it made even less valuable.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 21, 2006)

*Hilton Category Downgrades*

Dave,

There were two Hilton Hotel Category Downgrades that I'm aware of -

Hilton Nuweiba Coral Resort in Cario went from Category 6 to Category 4

and 
Hilton Hanoi Opera in Hanoi went from Categroy 3 to Category 2 - slim pickings compared to the other changes.

HHonors members just took a major point dilution with the upcoming massive, sytem-wide Category upgrades that Hilton is about to impose in a few months.

Richard


----------



## floyddl (Feb 21, 2006)

I can understand the upgrades but I don't understand why they drop the Airline rewards.  I guess that they have conceded that they will not attempt to compete with Marriott.  When I first came into the program they offered a reward with airfare for two and hotel for 6 nights in Hawaii for 280K points.  They did away with that reward a few years ago and now they cut out airlines altogether.  I know I will be using Marriott over Hilton whenever I can.


----------

